# What, in your opinion, is evidence of design?



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 30, 2012)

for many of you, this will be hard to answer....since you have bias.


----------



## Four (Nov 30, 2012)

Microsoft Visio
Sketches on graphing paper (or napkins)
used / dirty whiteboards
printed out work documents with red pen markups
Source control software
UML diagrams
any psudo code
requirements documents


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 30, 2012)

lol     Visio      It makes for great network documentation.    didn't know you software guys used it, though.


----------



## Four (Nov 30, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> lol     Visio      It makes for great network documentation.    didn't know you software guys used it, though.



My sarcastic, and hopefully chuckle worthy post was my way of asking you to clarify the question.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 30, 2012)

I was just wondering what anyone thought would qualify as 'evidence of design'.   Surely there are prerequisites?

complexity?
purpose? 
etc.

Just wondered if any of you had any thoughts of how you would recognize design in something.


----------



## Four (Nov 30, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> I was just wondering what anyone thought would qualify as 'evidence of design'.   Surely there are prerequisites?
> 
> complexity?
> purpose?
> ...



Complexity is somewhat subjective... design must have some level of complexity or it wouldn't need to have a design. Like... the most basic unit doesn't show design, because it is the absolute zero of complexity.. (a single particle, or some such)

Purpose.. i think i could design something without purpose (unless the purpose is to not have purpose? or just to delight me?)

I think pattern is an important..  as well as what you've mentioned.

The best evidence for design is to see someone designing something


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 30, 2012)

Four said:


> The best evidence for design is to see someone designing something



Do you have to see how everything is designed to believe it was designed? (I realize you said "the best evidence" and not "the only evidence")


----------



## Four (Nov 30, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Do you have to see how everything is designed to believe it was designed?



No, I was just pointing out the obvious. The best evidence for something is to see it happen.

edit: - darn - your edits


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 30, 2012)

Four said:


> edit: - darn - your edits


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 1, 2012)

The duck billed platypus.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 1, 2012)

That we did not just get lucky that woman was made for a man [literly]


----------

